# battle damage on black



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Was hoping for some tips on how to paint battle damage on black armor. I am pretty good at scarring the model and working with it that way, but I'd like to be able to not scar the model and do it with paint alone. I have tried some gray and metallic for a worn paint look but it just wasn't very convincing, and I thought washes would help but they end up just muting any semi realistic effect I get.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure how it would look on black as my spess muhreens are in dark blue plate, but I use tiny spots/lines of a dark brown and then the same again (but smaller) with a metallic.

Looks pretty good I reckon


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I typically use a trompe-l'œil effect for battle damage. It's much nicer creating the impression of battle damage than actually physically scarring your models. 

Typically this is done by applying your battle damage colour (a bit of torn blister sponge works great for a really random effect) and once that's done you highlight underneath each chip with a lighter colour of your armour colour. 

You can make the battle damage colour a darker shade of your armour colour, or something more neutral like black or brown. 

 Here's an example of the process

Black's a harder colour to do this with though. One way is to simply do brown paint chips, that way they'll stand out against the black armour. You could also paint your army in a colour that's just not black (so add a bit og grey, brown or blue to it) and then do the chips black. 

 There's also this technique for nmm metal chips which is very striking. It captures the idea of metallic chipping without the harshness of using metallic paints


----------

